# temporary stairs



## lslapshot (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm having some basement work done and the concrete stairs and landing have to be broken up.  Anyone have any ideas for me about building some temporary stairs or purchasing something to get me by during the renovations?


----------



## kok328 (Jul 15, 2012)

If your having a contractor do the work then temp stairs would be part of the job for him to construct.
If your doing the work then just use a ladder until the stair repairs can be done.


----------



## lslapshot (Jul 16, 2012)

I know a ladder will get "me" up and down the stairs.  I need to get "stuff" up and down the stairs!  Does HD carry pre cut stringers for about 8 steps?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2012)

http://fast-stairs.com/job-site-stair/


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

Never seen pre-cut stringers at HD or anyplace else  . . . Honestly, they are so easy to build, most people just do it  . . . but then, why spend the time and money on temps?  Why not frame for the permanent stairs but use crummy tread wood  . . . When the job is done, remove the ugly wood and install nice permanent stairs.

Problem solved??


----------



## JoeD (Jul 17, 2012)

If you can't figure it out most good lumber yards will cut you stringers if you bring the total rise and run.


----------



## lslapshot (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot to add in that the landing where the stairs will turn is where the backdoor is.  So I will need stairs from the basement to the landing and then turn 90 to another set of stairs to the main part of the house.  I'm thinking I should build the landing or platform first since that part has to be a certain height and width?  

Whats the proper way to build a landing?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 24, 2012)

We build them just like any other floor, 2x8s or 2x10s 16" on center with a 2x8 or 2x10 on each end with a wall holding up each end. You may want to adjust the height a little to make the two runs of stairs the same size step if you can.
what is the distance from the basement floor to the top of the subfloor upstairs?
What is the distance from the basement floor to the bottom of the door frame at the landing.
The upper stairs want to land on the landing and you want 36" of landing from the stair tread to the apposing wall. So your landing needs to be about 40 x36 or larger.
How far is it from one door to the other in a level line?


----------



## bobgr73 (Nov 7, 2012)

maybe it'll be more helpful to find a solution if you give some photos of the placement where you're planning to make changing.


----------



## notmrjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

I think temporary stairs would be a waste of time and money. Put in your rough stairs, leave finish treads and riser facings off.

But for lugging stuff down or up a non-skid ramp would be easier on the back and knees, if you have room. 
Dollies and carts with a handbrake. A block and tackle for letting really heavy loads down the ramp.

Make the landing floor area as big as you can without making stairs too steep. It'll make it easier to turn the corner if you're ever carrying any large piece of furniture or something around it. If the back door is not a straight shot into basement stairs bigger landing will help get your materials down there.


----------

